# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  wind.awmn.net

## TEO2202

Καλησπέρα παιδιά , έριξα μια μάτια εδώ http://wind.awmn.net/ Τι γνώμη έχετε για την εν λόγο υπηρεσία? Αξίζει να ασχοληθώ? Διάβασα λίγο αλλά δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά. Μπορώ να συνδεθώ ως client δωρεάν σε κάποιον κοντινό μου για να έχω ίντερνετ με εξωτερικό εξοπλισμό? Καντεμου σας παρακαλώ μια σύντομη και κατανοητή περίληψη τι παίζει  :Worthy:

----------


## hemlock

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά , έριξα μια μάτια εδώ http://wind.awmn.net/ Τι γνώμη έχετε για την εν λόγο υπηρεσία? Αξίζει να ασχοληθώ? Διάβασα λίγο αλλά δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά. Μπορώ να συνδεθώ ως client δωρεάν σε κάποιον κοντινό μου για να έχω ίντερνετ με εξωτερικό εξοπλισμό? Καντεμου σας παρακαλώ μια σύντομη και κατανοητή περίληψη τι παίζει


Τι ψάχνεις να βρείς/κάνεις?

----------


## shadow_1986

Καταρχήν δεν είναι "υπηρεσία" το AWMN,είναι το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δικτυο Αθήνας,κάτοικοι της Αθήνας(και όχι μόνο) έχουν εξοπλισμό στις ταράτσες τους όπου συνδέονται με άλλους κατοίκους και συνθέτουν κάποιοι τον κορμό του δικτύου(όσοι έχουν περισσότερες της μία διασυνδέσεις) και όσοι έχουν μία αποτελούν τους "πελάτες".Η διαφορά τους είναι ότι οι κόμβοι κορμού(backbone) συνδέονται στο πρώτυπο 802.11a ενώ οι κόμβοι πελάτες στο 802.11b/g.

Υπάρχουν proxy servers απο κάποιους κόμβους,αλλά δεν είναι για χρήση πέραν του browsing,και γενικότερα μικρής κίνησης.(υπάρχουν όρια)

----------


## jkoukos

Απάντησε στην παραπάνω ερώτηση, αλλά δες και το FAQ.

*Spoiler:*




			... 
*Ποιες είναι οι σημαντικότερες λύσεις και υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει το AWMN; Πώς διαφοροποιείται από το διαδίκτυο (internet);*
Το A.W.M.N. θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ως ένα μικρό internet από την άποψη ότι κάποιος μπορεί να συναντήσει ή να δημιουργήσει υπηρεσίες παρόμοιες με αυτές που υπάρχουν στο παγκόσμιο δίκτυο. Η κύρια διαφορά είναι ότι το internet είναι αχανές και απρόσωπο ενώ το A.W.M.N. είναι ένα δίκτυο ανεξάρτητο φτιαγμένο από εμάς για εμάς. Έτσι μπορούμε να συναντήσουμε:
- υπηρεσίες επικοινωνίας (VoIP τηλεφωνία, fora, mail servers, instant messaging applications),
- υπηρεσίες ανταλλαγής δεδομένων (P2P file sharing, FTP servers, video/image/audio galleries),
- υπηρεσίες ψυχαγωγίας (online multiplayer games, audio and video streaming),
- υπηρεσίες ενημέρωσης και εκπαίδευσης (online tutorials, wikis, weather forcasting)
και άλλα.
Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι το εσωτερικό δίκτυο επιτρέπει αμφίδρομες υψηλές ταχύτητες επιτρέποντας συμμετρικό upload / download. Σήμερα οι ταχύτητες κυμαίνονται από 4Μbit/s για το σύνολο client κόμβων ενός σημείου πρόσβασης (Access Point), έως τα 30-40Mbit/s ανά σύνδεση για τους κόμβους κορμού. Φυσικά η ταχύτητα αυτή μπορεί να αυξηθεί αφού επιτρέπονται πολλαπλές ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις ανά κόμβο κορμού.

Πέρα από τις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες, η κοινότητα του A.W.M.N. διαθέτει επιπλέον φυσική υπόσταση, η οποία μεταφράζεται σε βοήθεια και εκπαίδευση στα μέλη της μέσω των συναντήσεων της κοινότητας. Η τεχνογνωσία μεταφέρεται από τον έναν στο άλλο, επιτρέποντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο την διατήρηση και την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.

*Αν συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο θα έχω και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο (internet);*
Το δίκτυο μας λειτουργεί σαν ένα μικρό internet, όμως δεν είναι internet .
Επίσης δεν είμαστε ISP, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κεντρική παροχή και όποιος μπαίνει στο δίκτυο μας δεν θα έχει αυτόματα Internet.

Ωστόσο έχουμε φτιάξει μια υποδομή, που επιτρέπει υψηλές ταχύτητες διαμεταγωγής δεδομένων αμφίδρομα, εσωτερικά στο δίκτυο μας και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τα μέλη μας για διάφορες υπηρεσίες (μία από αυτές είναι και ο διαμοιρασμός internet). Είναι στην ευχέρεια - θέληση όμως, όσων κατέχουν μια γραμμή στο internet να την διαμοιράσουν αφιλοκερδώς στο δίκτυο (είτε ανοιχτά σε όλους είτε μετά από συνεννόηση), χωρίς όμως εγγυήσεις συνεχόμενης παροχής.

Η γενική πολιτική μας είναι να λέμε σε όσους θέλουν αποκλειστικά και εγγυημένα internet να απευθυνθούν σε κάποιον από τους γνωστούς ISP. Από την άλλη υπάρχουν επιπρόσθετες υπηρεσίες που προσθέτουν αξία στο δίκτυο μας και είναι αυτές που κάνουν τον κόσμο που συνδέεται στο δίκτυο μας να παραμένει σε αυτό.
...

----------


## TEO2202

Κάτι αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω αλλά όχι απόλυτα . Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ακριβός δουλευει. Έχω δυο άτομα κοντά μου στο χάρτη που είναι κόμβοι . Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάποια σύνδεση με αυτούς και τι θα κέρδιζαν από αυτο;

----------


## hemlock

> Κάτι αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω αλλά όχι απόλυτα . Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ακριβός δουλευει. Έχω δυο άτομα κοντά μου στο χάρτη που είναι κόμβοι . Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάποια σύνδεση με αυτούς και τι θα κέρδιζαν από αυτο;


Διαβασες τιποτα απο την σελιδα του AWMN??? :Whistle:

----------


## TEO2202

Ναι διάβασα και έχω στείλει και mail στους κοντινούς κόμβους . Δεν εχω καταλάβει . Με λίγα λογία μπορώ να εχω ίντερνετ από εκεί που πρέπει να συνδεθώ? Δεν εξηγεί λεπτομερέστατα. Πως πρέπει να προσφέρω εγώ? (γιατί τσάμπα δεν είναι τίποτα στο κόσμο)  :Razz:

----------


## rmxs

Εάν το θες μόνο για internet μην ασχοληθείς μιας και δεν έχει.....
Πρέπει να θέλει να σου δώσει ο κόμβος που συνδέεσαι, αλλα η κεντρική ιδέα δεν είναι να έχουν τσάμπα internet κάποιοι.

----------


## hemlock

> Εάν το θες μόνο για internet μην ασχοληθείς μιας και δεν έχει.....
> Πρέπει να θέλει να σου δώσει ο κόμβος που συνδέεσαι, αλλα η κεντρική ιδέα δεν είναι να έχουν τσάμπα internet κάποιοι.


Θα το ξαναρωτησω...Διαβασες (και εσυ) τι περιγραφή δίνουν οι ίδιοι για το δικτυό τους? :Razz:

----------


## rmxs

> Θα το ξαναρωτησω...Διαβασες (και εσυ) τι περιγραφή δίνουν οι ίδιοι για το δικτυό τους?


Έχω Φίλο με τον σχεδόν τον μεγαλύτερο κόμβο στην αττική,
Εσύ λές δίνουν τσάμπα internet......

----------


## hemlock

> Έχω Φίλο με τον σχεδόν τον μεγαλύτερο κόμβο στην αττική,
> Εσύ λές δίνουν τσάμπα internet......


Αυτο λεω...οι υπολοιπες υποηρεσιες τους ειναι που του δινουν αξια του AWMN...

----------


## rmxs

Έτσι.....

----------


## TEO2202

παιδιά με λίγα λογία μόνο αν θέλει ο κόμβος που θα συνδεθώ θα έχω δωρεάν ίντερνετ?

----------


## rmxs

Με λίγα λόγια ναι..

----------


## TEO2202

Δεν καταλαβαίνω βρε παιδιά για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει αυτό το δίκτυο για ανταλλαγή αρχείων μεταξύ τον χρηστών αυτού?

----------


## rmxs

Είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο "LAN" 

Ονομάζονται μητροπολιτικά δίκτυα και συνήθως εκτείνονται σε μία πόλη...(ή σε περισσότερες)

----------


## TEO2202

ok μέχρι εδώ το καταλαβαίνω και που ειναι lan σε τι χρησιμεύει να ειμαι στο ίδιο lan με καποιους άλλους?

----------


## hemlock

> ok μέχρι εδώ το καταλαβαίνω και που ειναι lan σε τι χρησιμεύει να ειμαι στο ίδιο lan με καποιους άλλους?


Ένα ευκολάκι ,που το είχα λιώσει, ήταν η VOIP τηλεφωνία με άλλους 7 συντρόφους...Ένα δεύτερο το video on demand... :Whistle:

----------


## TEO2202

Χμμμ καλο ακούγεται. Στην ουσία μοιράζεται αρχεία με τους χρήστες του δικτύου αυτού όπως και να σύνδεθεις με αυτούς. Τι μπορείς να μοιραστεις στο δίκτυο αυτο;

----------


## lsavvaid

Κάποτε δεν είχαν όλοι dsl γραμμές στα σπίτια τους και τα ασύρματα μητροπολιτικά δίκτυα ήταν παράδεισος από άποψη υπηρεσιών και περιεχομένου (όπως και εξακολουθούν να είναι φυσικά)

Έχουν πολλές υπηρεσίες αλλά το τελευταίο που θα ζητήσεις και το ποιο άκυρο  είναι ίντερνετ

Και να βρεθεί κάποιος να σου δώσει σίγουρα θα έχει περιορισμούς σε ταχύτητα και πρόσβαση περιεχομένου

----------


## Geocheats2

το movies έκλεισε??

----------


## Lagman

> Χμμμ καλο ακούγεται. Στην ουσία μοιράζεται αρχεία με τους χρήστες του δικτύου αυτού όπως και να σύνδεθεις με αυτούς. Τι μπορείς να μοιραστεις στο δίκτυο αυτο;



Μπορείς να μοιραστείς ότι μοιράζεσαι και στο internet.  Από awmn έχω δει 9mb/sec  που από το σπίτι στην καλύτερη να δω 1.7mb/sec... Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει κάποιος να ασχοληθεί.

----------


## Geocheats2

o γείτονας (κομβος) έβλεπε full hd streming χωρίς buffering

----------


## MAuVE

Η συνηθέστερη περίπτωση για το μοίρασμα μιας σύνδεσης internet μέσω του awmn είναι μεταξύ φίλων, που μπορεί να ευρίσκονται πολύ μακρυά ο ένας από τον άλλο.
Ο καθένας συνδέεται στον κοντινότερό του του κόμβο και τα υπόλοιπα τα αναλαμβάνει το δίκτυο.
Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση, τις περισσότερες φορές εγκαθιστούν μεταξύ τους ένα vpn.

----------


## thapostol

Πάνω και πέρα από όλα η ενασχόληση με το AWMN είναι ένα χόμπι. Σκαρφάλωμα σε ταράτσες, στήσιμο ιστών, πιάτων, ταρατσοPC (:P) και χίλια 2 άλλα.

Για τους ρομαντικούς είναι το δίκτυο μιας παρέας!

Δεν είναι κάτι φτηνό, δεν είναι κάτι που θα σου δώσει τσάμπα ίντερνετ με το καλημέρα. 

Μαθαίνεις πάρα πολλά πράγματα πάνω σε ασύρματα δίκτυα επικοινωνίας, πρωτόκολλα και εφαρμογές, στήσιμο υπηρεσιών κτλ.

Έχεις πρόσβαση σε πολλές υπηρεσίες που έχουν στήσει με το μεράκι τους τα μέλη της κοινότητας σε συνδυασμό με πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες διαμεταγωγής και χαμηλούς χρόνους απόκρισης.

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι proxies που παρέχουν πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ αλλά με περιορισμούς κυρίως για web-browsing.

Το ότι χοντρικά πρόκειται για ένα πολύ μεγάλο Lan σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα όπως προείπαν οι φίλοι παραπάνω, να συνδέεσαι άμεσα με γνωστούς σου, ίσως να μοιράζεσαι κάποια κοινή Adsl, άμεσο filesharing, game servers, επικοινωνία VOIP σα παραδείγματα.

----------


## Lagman

Πολύ ωραίο το awmn το σκέφτομαι χρόνια με προβληματίζει όμως ότι δεν έχω αλεξικέραυνο.

----------


## jkoukos

Τηλεόραση δεν έχεις σπίτι σου;

----------


## Lagman

> Τηλεόραση δεν έχεις σπίτι σου;


Ναι έχω, μάλιστα έχω δύο κεραίες μια προς Αίγινα και μια προς Υμηττό γιατί βλέπεις δεν παίζουν όλα από Υμηττό .
Δε κατάλαβα την ερώτηση σου, είναι το ίδιο η κεραία τηλεόρασης που είναι στα ~2 μέτρα με το σηκώσεις ιστό στα 6μέτρα με 5 πιάτα ;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι θέσφατο, μπορεί κάλλιστα η κεραία της τηλεόρασης να είναι ψηλότερη από τα 5 πιάτα.
Αλλά πόσες φορές έχεις ακούσει να πέσει (όχι ότι δεν μπορεί) κεραυνός σε πυκνοκατοικημένα αστικά κέντρα, όταν υπάρχει γύρω από αυτά υψηλότερο και πρόσφορο σημείο επαφής;
Με κατάλληλη γείωση και αντικεραυνικά φίλτρα είσαι σε μεγάλο βαθμό καλυμμένος.
Αλήθεια πόσοι από τους κόμβους της ασύρματης κοινότητας χρησιμοποιούν αλεξικέραυνα σε αστικά κέντρα και μάλιστα όχι δημόσια κτίρια (όπου εκεί συνήθως υπάρχει πρόβλεψη);

----------


## Lagman

> Δεν είναι θέσφατο, μπορεί κάλλιστα η κεραία της τηλεόρασης να είναι ψηλότερη από τα 5 πιάτα.
> Αλλά πόσες φορές έχεις ακούσει να πέσει (όχι ότι δεν μπορεί) κεραυνός σε πυκνοκατοικημένα αστικά κέντρα, όταν υπάρχει γύρω από αυτά υψηλότερο και πρόσφορο σημείο επαφής;
> Με κατάλληλη γείωση και αντικεραυνικά φίλτρα είσαι σε μεγάλο βαθμό καλυμμένος.
> Αλήθεια πόσοι από τους κόμβους της ασύρματης κοινότητας χρησιμοποιούν αλεξικέραυνα σε αστικά κέντρα και μάλιστα όχι δημόσια κτίρια (όπου εκεί συνήθως υπάρχει πρόβλεψη);


Πιστεύω ότι είμαι σε περίεργο σημείο  για το λόγο ότι δεν βλέπω κοντά ψηλότερο σημείο.Δε το λέω μόνο εγώ μου το έχει πει και άλλος άνθρωπος που με προβλημάτισε.
Πώς γνωρίζω εάν η γείωση είναι κατάλληλη ;  
Τι αντικεραυνικά φίλτρα μπορώ να βάλω ;

----------


## jkoukos

O εξοπλισμός εκτός από την άμεση επαφή με κεραυνό κινδυνεύει και από τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό.
Για τον λόγο αυτό θα πρέπει να έχουμε:
α. Κεραία βραχυκυκλώματος (Dc Grounded).
β. Αντικεραυνικό φίλτρο (Lightning Arrestor ή Surge Protector).
γ. Γείωση. Ιδανικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει εκ κατασκευής θεμελιακή γείωση (υποχρεωτική στις νέες οικοδομές) ή να περάσουμε ξεχωριστή από την ταράτσα σε πάσσαλο στο έδαφος. Σε παλαιότερες οικοδομές κοινή πρακτική ήταν και οι σωλήνες νερού, ιδιαίτερα όταν αυτές εισέρχονταν στο έδαφος.

----------

